# So I guess I'm a Lyft-jacker!



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Just received an e-mail from Lyft Support this evening explaining that I recently "picked up the wrong passenger." Now, of course this is possible. Any Friday or Saturday night come about 11pm and beyond, I could easily have let the wrong person hop in and off we went. I always verify that I have the correct person, but asking a leading question like "Are you Joey?" might not be enough to positively identify the correct rider.

My problem is that no details what-so-ever were provided in the e-mail. I didn't expect a full name and social on the rider, but at least a date and approximate time would be helpful. Do I think I actually Lyft-jacked...No, I don't. Hate to be cynical, but what stops a person from trying to get out of a fare by claiming to have not been the one who actually took the ride, or maybe the person was so faded that they don't know how they got home. I have a feeling I'll never really know whether a scam is in progress, or that I'm just that big a dumbass and picked up the wrong schmuck!

*Quite the Contradiction!*
I couldn't help but become instantly irritated by the glaring contradiction issued in the e-mail. The e-mail states "Please remember to wait to start the Lyft until the correct passenger is positively identified and physically in your car, unless you have explicit verbal authorization to do so." Maybe they should read their own website, specifically under their help topics, Picking Up & Dropping Off, Tap to Arrive and Tap to Drop Off. It tells drivers to "Tap to Arrive" to "send a text to the passenger notifying them that you've arrived outside their location." The meter will start approx. one minute after that. How can one possibly do both? It confirms to me that those working in Lyft corporate have never driven.

Question for anyone who cares to answer...what happens to that fare? Will they erase that fare from my earnings while refunding the passenger who wrongfully paid for the Lyft-jack?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

In a cab it's impossible to pick up the wrong passenger ... either way I get paid 

In fact I hope it was someone else's !!

Stay out of my zone!!


----------



## Prentiss (Aug 18, 2014)

That is why I think it should be mandatory for the pax to enter a drop off address.


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

I received the same email a few weeks ago, and I know I never picked up the wrong pax. My theory was it was a Prime ride (I had done one that night that was 200%) and they wanted to get out of paying somehow. But since Lyft just takes the pax word for it, they send us a nastygram and don't bother to question us about it. Now I did have a pax of mine get into someone else's car once, and when I called they said they were already picked up by Lyft, and I told this person to make sure and tell the driver they aren't going to get paid for it because they picked up the wrong person, haha!


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

http://therideshareguy.com/top-10-w...-are-gaming-the-system-and-how-to-prevent-it/ - Here are the another ones.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> In a cab it's impossible to pick up the wrong passenger ... either way I get paid
> 
> In fact I hope it was someone else's !!
> 
> Stay out of my zone!!


HAHA I totally remember that "Stay out of my zone". I miss always getting tipped.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Very easy to avoid this, just ask the pax "what is your name?" Instead of asking "are you joey?" That is just opening the door for someone to jack you. You have to be especially careful during end of concert type situations and when the bars let out too. People just wanna get home so it's on you to make sure you have the right pax. That's one of the downsides of sporting trade dress and having your phone up on the dash. I try to be a little more ninja like


----------

